# Polarisationsbrille



## Zepfi (8. Mai 2010)

Ich suche momentan ne gute aber nicht zu teure Polbrille. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ist der hohe Preisunterschied zwischen den einzelnen modellen gerechtfertig (sieht man da wirklich so viel besser) oder ist das mal wieder nur Markenabhängig? Mir geht es in erster Linie und Funktion und nich ums Aussehen. Wer kann mir helfen?

Grüßle Chris


----------



## Colophonius (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hey

Ich habe eine von Fox für 50€ mit gelben Gläsern.

- Entspiegelt gut,
- extrem hoher Tragekomfort (man vergisst fast, dass man ne Brille trägt)

Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.

Leider weiß ich das Modell nicht

Viele Grüße
Colo

PS: ich hatte vorher eine für 25€, die hat aber weniger entspiegelt und tat an den Ohren nach einer Stunde schon richtig weh


----------



## Torsten (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Zepfi schrieb:


> Ich suche momentan ne gute aber nicht zu teure Polbrille. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ist der hohe Preisunterschied zwischen den einzelnen modellen gerechtfertig (sieht man da wirklich so viel besser) oder ist das mal wieder nur Markenabhängig? Mir geht es in erster Linie und Funktion und nich ums Aussehen. Wer kann mir helfen?
> 
> Grüßle Chris


 





ich selber habe mir diese bei ebay ersteigert echt eine super Brille

MfG


----------



## marcel1182 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

kann dir serie von balzer empfehlen kostet nen 10er und sehen sogar noch gut aus (sportlich).
ich persönlich find gar keinen unterschied zwischen teuren und "billigen" 
hab noch eine von fossil für knapp 90 eier und da ist keinerlei pol unterschied. qualität, sitz etc ist wieder nen anderes thema. da merkt man natürlich schon die preisdifferenz, was aber nicht heissen soll das die balzer schlecht verarbeitet ist.


----------



## Lorenz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Beschreib doch mal was du dir von der Polbrille erhoffst!

Von morgens bis abends beim Spinnfischen/Fliegenfischen/Bootfahren tragen oder für in den Angelkofferlegen und nur ab und zu mal eine Weile aufziehen?


----------



## hummerpaule (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

ich kann die von Rapala echt guten Herzens weiterempfehlen...gibt dort verschiedene Modelle von 22-45 Eur....
Einfach mal aufsetzen und schauen welche den besten Sitz hat und wenig Störlicht von der Seite einwirft.....meine hat 30 Eur gekostet und benutze sie zum Meerforellenangeln wo eine gute Brille ein muß ist um zu sehen was unter Wasser los ist und was hinter Deinem Köder nachläuft!!
Gruß Peer


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/cocoon-fitover-polarisationsbrille-horn-p-3532.html

Das ist für Brillenträger, so sie keine Kontaktlinsen, oder sauteure optische Polbrillen wollen, die einzig brauchbare Alternative!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

ohne jetzt zu (...) daherkommen zu wollen, aber die Boardsuche gibt bzgl. Polarisationsbrille(n) noch so einiges her...


----------



## Zepfi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

@Rubber Duck
hab heute schon ne halbe Stunde die ganzen Beiträge über Polbrillen gelesen hab aber nicht viel über Qualitätsunterschiede im bereich Preis Leistung gelesen deswegen hab ich nachgefragt.

@Lorenz
Die Polbrille kommt bei mir recht heufig zum Einsatz da ich viel beim Spinnfischen bin. Ich hatte jetzt fast 3 Jahre eine Polbrille von Askari die hatte damals 3Euro gekostet und die ist jetzt kaputt die hat mir aber gute Dienste geleistet. Jetzt will ich mir eine zulegen die etwas besser ist und ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich mir eine um die 20-30 Euro zulege oder ob es sich in Punkto Polarisation lohnt mehr Geld hinzulegen

@Andal
bin sowieso kein Brillenträger aber Danke für die Info


----------



## kati48268 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Zum Preisunterschied: Mir hat ein Optiker erklärt "entweder hat eine Brille einen Polfilter oder nicht, Qualitätsunterschiede beim Filter gibt es nicht".

Die Cocoons kannte ich noch nicht, quäle mich bislang noch mit Aufsteckern herum. Siehst ansprechend aus ...aber 50 Flocken...herrjeh...


----------



## antonio (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zum Preisunterschied: Mir hat ein Optiker erklärt "entweder hat eine Brille einen Polfilter oder nicht, Qualitätsunterschiede beim Filter gibt es nicht".
> 
> Die Cocoons kannte ich noch nicht, quäle mich bislang noch mit Aufsteckern herum. Siehst ansprechend aus ...aber 50 Flocken...herrjeh...



richtig beim filter gibts keine unterschiede.
aber zum beispiel wie das gestell paßt,aus welchem material die gläser sind, uv -schutz usw. da gibts unterschiede.

antonio


----------



## Zepfi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

uv 400 ist ja sowieso pflicht soweit ich weiß das haben jetzt schon Supermarktbrillen und wenns am Filter keine Unterschiede gibt dann kauf ich mir lieber was etwas Preisgünstigeres denn vom Gestell her finde ich da dann schon was was gut passt....hab die ja meistens sowieso nur 2 oder 3 Stunden auf


----------



## Ronin (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hallo Allerseits,

mein Bruder und ich haben uns vor kurzem Polbrillen zum Spinfischen auf Forelle gekauft. Ich mir eine von Eyelevel (19,90€) und mein Bruder eine von Shimano (Exage 24,90€). 

Muss sagen im Vergleich zu meiner war die Shimano um einiges besser! 
Wobei meine eher dunkelgraue Gläser hat und die Shimano Grünlich-Braune...

Denke man sollte immer die Farben vergleichen und die entsprechenden Witterungsverhältnisse bedenken #6


----------



## padotcom (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Ich hab mir nach einigen Empfehlungen hier, die von Tchibo geholt. Für den Preis von 9.95 durften es gleich 2 sein. Und ich bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Palometta (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



antonio schrieb:


> richtig beim filter gibts keine unterschiede.
> aber zum beispiel wie das gestell paßt,aus welchem material die gläser sind, uv -schutz usw. da gibts unterschiede.
> 
> antonio



ob es beim Filter Unterschiede gibt kann ich so nicht beurteilen.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen das man mit "günstigen Polbrillen " nichts mehr auf TFT-Bildschirmen erkennen kann da diese abgedunkelt werden.
Das ist bei meinen Markenbrillen nicht der Fall..........

mir macht es nämlich keinen Spaß den Kopf immer schräg halten zu müssen oder gar die Brille ganz abzusetzten wenn ich auf das Echolot oder den Kartenplotter  schaue .
Mag sicher nicht für jeden eine Rolle spielen, für Bootsfahrer ein wichtiger Aspekt.
Einfach mal die Brillen aufsetzen und auf den PC-Monitor schauen ,wenn's ein TFT ist.

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Lorenz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



antonio schrieb:


> aber zum beispiel wie das gestell paßt,aus welchem material die gläser sind, uv -schutz usw. da gibts unterschiede.



Wer sie viel trägt,kann deswegen auch gerne mal ein bissel mehr ausgeben :g
Ansonsten tun es sicher auch die günstigeren Modelle...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zum Preisunterschied: Mir hat ein Optiker erklärt "entweder hat eine Brille einen Polfilter oder nicht, Qualitätsunterschiede beim Filter gibt es nicht"...



Das ist vollkommen richtig.
Darüber hinaus halten sich die Qualitätsunterschiede, zwischen billig u. teuer auch sonst in Grenzen, denn wenn ich eine Erfahrung als Brillenträger gemacht habe, dann z.B., dass man schlichtweg jede noch so harte Beschichtung und jede Brille geschrottet bekommt.:g


----------



## Torsten (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

ich kann nur sagen das ich mit dieser Brille sehr zu frieden bin


----------



## Anglerwoman (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Torsten
um was für eine Polbrille handelt es sich bei dir?
Mein Mann sucht eine neue weil seine (Shimano) Schatten wirft, und er dadurch nicht so sehr viel sieht.
Wäre Dir über eine Nachricht sehr Dankbar.
Gruss Anglerwoman.


----------



## Wallace666 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



> Mir ist aber aufgefallen das man mit "günstigen Polbrillen " nichts mehr auf TFT-Bildschirmen erkennen kann da diese abgedunkelt werden.
> Das ist bei meinen Markenbrillen nicht der Fall..........


Dann sind die Gläser in deiner günstigen verkehrt montiert. Normalerweise sollte die Polbrille erst bei nem gewissen "verdrehen" den TFT "abdunkeln".

Ich hab mir mal wieder ein paar Polbrillen bei Aldi gegönnt, bei 5€ tut der Verlust nicht so weh und die Qualität stimmt bei den Dingern.


----------



## Parasol (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hallo,



Palometta schrieb:


> ob es beim Filter Unterschiede gibt kann ich so nicht beurteilen.
> Mir ist aber aufgefallen das man mit "günstigen Polbrillen " nichts mehr auf TFT-Bildschirmen erkennen kann da diese abgedunkelt werden............................................



Eine Polbrille hat Filter und beeinträchtigt die Lesbarkeit von manchen Monitoren. Das hat mit Markenbrille oder Preis nichts zu tun. Mancher findet eine Brille besser oder schlechter als eine andere, wahrscheinlich weil unterschiedliche Farben einen anderen Eindruck vermitteln. Was eine Angler-Polbrille können soll, kann die Aldi-Brille für 5 € genaus so gut wie eine Markenbrille; nämlich die Oberflächenspiegelung von Wasser brechen. Wenn bei diesem Test noch Unterschiede auftreten, hängt das mit unterschielichem Lichteinfall zusammen (optimale Löschwirkung ist bei ce. 30°). Bei einem Vergleich muss man also vom selben Standpunkt auf das selbe Objekt sehen. Dann wird es ausser Farbunterschieden keinen Qualitätsunterschied geben.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal wieder ein paar Polbrillen bei Aldi gegönnt, bei 5€ tut der Verlust nicht so weh und die Qualität stimmt bei den Dingern.



Hi,
ich habe auch ne Shimano und eine vom Aldi , ich kann keinen Unterschied feststellen .
Vom Tragekomfort gefällt mir die Aldibrille sogar noch besser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Petri (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab ne polbrille mit gelben gläsern.
hab mir davon mehr versprochen. dachte vorher, ich könnte damit locker auf 20 metern besser durch die oberfläche gucken. leider falsch gedacht. 
ist ja echt nur eine relativ kurze distanz.. und bekommt die oberflächenspiegelung auch nur teilweise weg. kann natürlich daran liegen, daß mein gewässer ständig wellengang hat und sich da natürlich der einfallwinkel ständig ändert.

ist das bei jeder polbrille so, oder hab ich die falsche farbe für die verhältnisse bei mir am see?

Gruß
Petri


----------



## soulrebel (28. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

nur so zur Info,

bei Aldi Süd gab es gerade wieder welche


----------



## Chrizzi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Petri schrieb:


> hab mir davon mehr versprochen. dachte vorher, ich könnte damit locker auf 20 metern besser durch die oberfläche gucken. leider falsch gedacht.



Richtig. Das ganze hilft effektiv nur auf die Distanz wie die Brille hoch über den Wasser ist. Bsp.: Steg + du ~ 2.50 m = kannst gut in ein Radius von 2.50 m ins Wasser gucken. 

Böschung + du ~ 15 m = ...

Das ist aber nur ein ganz grober Richtwert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



soulrebel schrieb:


> nur so zur Info,
> 
> bei Aldi Süd gab es gerade wieder welche


 

Gibt/Gab es die Brille auch bei Aldi-Nord|kopfkrat


----------



## JerkerHH (28. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Moin, 

nein. 

Tschibo bekommt in den nächsten Tagen wieder eine für 8,-€. 

Die ist nicht schlecht ! 

Finde meine Brillen von Shimano und Quantum aber besser

Gruß
Christian


----------



## QWERTZ (28. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



soulrebel schrieb:


> nur so zur Info,
> 
> bei Aldi Süd *gab* es gerade wieder welche




"Gab" ist eh geil....


----------



## QWERTZ (28. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Andal schrieb:


> http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/cocoon-fitover-polarisationsbrille-horn-p-3532.html
> 
> Das ist für Brillenträger, so sie keine Kontaktlinsen, oder sauteure optische Polbrillen wollen, die einzig brauchbare Alternative!





Servus,

ich hab für Brillenträger ein Modell von Shimano. 

Nämlich diese hier:

http://www.raubfisch.com/DE/shop/01...0f8-4307-8729-f7d9d79a8341/productdetail.aspx

Kennst Du diese und kannst sie evtl. direkt mit dem von Dir vorgeschlagene Modell vergleichen?? 

Bin mit der Shimano eigentlich ganz zufrieden. 
Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich noch keine Alternative testen konnte.. #c

Was sagen die anderen Brillenträger?
Welche favorisiert Ihr?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zum Preisunterschied: Mir hat ein Optiker erklärt "entweder hat eine Brille einen Polfilter oder nicht, Qualitätsunterschiede beim Filter gibt es nicht"....



So ist es auch!!!
Unterschiede gibt es "nur" drum herum, hinsichtlich Entspiegelung, Kratzfestigkeit, UV- Filter, Rahmenqualität/stabilität, Passgenauigkeit...


----------



## e.shikari (29. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nein.
> 
> ...



wo hast du die information mit tchibo her?
ich war gerade auf der homepage und konnte in keiner kategorie eine brille finden. #c


----------



## Lenzibald (29. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Servus. ab 04.04 gibts beim Hofer wieder welche um 5.99€ Werde mir noch eine als Reserve holen. Hab schon eine davon und auch mit Shimano Brillen um 60.- verglichen und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen.
MfG


----------



## e.shikari (29. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. ab 04.04 gibts beim Hofer wieder welche um 5.99€ Werde mir noch eine als Reserve holen. Hab schon eine davon und auch mit Shimano Brillen um 60.- verglichen und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen.
> MfG



Hofer ist bei euch österreicher aldi, oder?
haben die dann die gleichen angebote?


----------



## potter (30. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Nur so als Tipp: wenn ihr bei normalem Sitz der Brille auf der Nase keinen TFT-Bildschirm mehr lesen könnt weil er schwarz ist, dreht die Gläser der Brille einfach etwas. Dann liegen die Achsen der Polarisationen nicht mehr auf einander und ihr seht wieder was.
Ist natürlich von der Glasform abhängig...

VORAUSSETZUNG: es ist keine Brille mit optischer Wirkung, dann lasst bloß die Finger davon, ihr verändert dann nämlich mit der Drehung die Wirkung!


----------



## soulrebel (31. März 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

@ QUERTZ

Jupp "gab" weiß nämlich nicht ob Sie noch da sind, evtl muss man halt bei 2 oder 3 verschiedenen mal nachschauen.

Ich hab es selber auch nur zufällig mitbekommen, De brillen erfüllen Ihren Zweck und sind so billig, das ich sie nicht verliere (im Gegensatz zu meinen Teuren Sonnenbrillen)


----------



## Tipp (1. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Zepfi schrieb:


> Ich suche momentan ne gute aber nicht zu teure Polbrille. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ist der hohe Preisunterschied zwischen den einzelnen modellen gerechtfertig (sieht man da wirklich so viel besser) oder ist das mal wieder nur Markenabhängig? Mir geht es in erster Linie und Funktion und nich ums Aussehen. Wer kann mir helfen?
> 
> Grüßle Chris



Ich habe eine von Carrera und eine von Tschibo. Die beiden unterscheiden sich natürlich äusserlich und in der Verarbeitung. 
Brauchbar sind allerdings beide.
Ich überlege aber, ob ich mir noch mal eine mit Wechselgläsern hole.
Der "Polarisations-Effekt" ist kein Alienwunderwerk und nicht sehr schwierig zu realisieren. 
Von daher würde ich nicht sagen, dass günstigere Brillen unbedingt schlechter sein müssen.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Tipp schrieb:


> Der "*Polarisations-Effekt*" ist kein Alienwunderwerk und nicht sehr schwierig zu realisieren.
> Von daher würde ich nicht sagen, dass *günstigere Brillen unbedingt schlechter sein* müssen.



Wie hier schon mehrfach steht. Entweder die Gläser haben einen Polfilter oder nicht. Ein besseren als den anderen Polfilter gibt es nicht. 
Das ist so wie mit dem Schwanger sein. Entweder - oder, aber ein bischen geht nicht.


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Gutn morgen. Gestern kam meine polbrlle von Blazer an. Schickes Ding soweit so gut. Allerdings kann ich keinen Effekt erkennen. Schaue ich zum Beispiel rüber zu den Nachbarn und das Fenster spiegelt, sehe ich nix mit der Brille. Drehe ich die Brille um 90 grad also so das die Glaser übereinander sind dann geht die Spiegelung weg. Ich kann doch beim Angel nicht den ganzen tag den Kopf Schief halten. 

Wer weiss Rat? Sind die Glaser falsch herum eingebaut?


----------



## Ralle2609 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

habe auch die die torsten immer hochlobt, muss sagen... geiles ding für 13eus und ich kann damit auf bildschirmen was erkennen sitzt gut und die brille ist sehr rund gehalten dadurch dringe so schnell kein licht ein


----------



## e.shikari (3. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

http://www.lidl.de/de/Erlebnis-Trekking/CRIVIT-Multifunktions-Sportbrille

ist das eine?



> *Eigenschaften:*
> 
> 
> Ultraleichte Sportbrille mit austauschbarem Elastikband und *2 Paar zusätzliche Wechselgläser für alle Sichtverhältnisse*
> ...


----------



## Chrizzi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Steht zumindestens nicht bei. Von daher würde ich mal auf "nein" tippen.


----------



## e.shikari (3. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Steht zumindestens nicht bei. Von daher würde ich mal auf "nein" tippen.


*
naja es steht Polycarbonatscheiben** in der beschreibung, ob da das ist, was das wasser entpsielgelt und was man unter polarisationsbrille versteht, keine ahnung, darum frage ich aber hier.*


----------



## dark (3. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Polycarbonat ist einfach ein für "Brillengläser" üblicher Kunststoff. Das hat nichts mit Polarisationsfiltern ("Entspiegelung") zu tun.

Nb.: Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass wenn diese Sonnenbrille Polarisationsfilter hätte, dass LIDL dann auch damit werben würde.

Gruss
Dark


----------



## Sithys (3. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Darf ich mal doof fragen, wofür so eine Brille überhaupt gut ist? : o


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Nochmal meine Frage:

Guten morgen. Gestern kam meine polbrille von Balzer an. Schickes Ding soweit so gut. Allerdings kann ich keinen Effekt erkennen. Schaue ich zum Beispiel rüber zu den Nachbarn und das Fenster spiegelt, sehe ich nix mit der Brille. Drehe ich die Brille um 90 grad also so das die Glaser übereinander sind dann geht die Spiegelung weg. Ich kann doch beim Angel nicht den ganzen tag den Kopf Schief halten, oder?

Wer weiss Rat? Sind die Glaser falsch herum eingebaut?


----------



## RibnitzerJung (4. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

@Sithys:
eine Polbrille entspiegelt das wasser, das heißt du siehst bei sonne viel besser ins wasser, siehst, ob deinem blinker zum beispiel ein fisch hinterherkommt usw... sind wirklich nützlich und müssen gar nicht teuer sein...

@Jamdoumo:
Probier es am Wasser aus... weil die Spieglung in einem Fenster sind andere als die im Wasser und so weiter, weil die Lichtwellen anderes gebrochen werden... wenn es am Wasser auch so ist, einfach umtauschen!

@ all:
ich habe am Samstag auch eine neue bekommen und am gleichen TaG ausprobiert... ich finde sie super und macht super Licht: falls einer wissen will welche: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n-6/eyelevel-polbrille-predator-b-/detail.jsf
(soll keine werbung sein, aber wenn man dazu ein brillenband für 2 € kauft, dann bekommt man die Brille für 15 €...)
und ich bin wie gesagt super zufrieden mit der brille, sieht noch dazu echt gut aus finde ich...#6


----------



## Chrizzi (4. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> @Sithys:
> eine Polbrille entspiegelt das wasser,



Naja, das wäre aber mal eine glatte Lüge. |supergri
Eine Entspiegelung wäre was anderes, das hätte was mit destuktiver/konstukiver Inteferenz zu tun.

Ein Polfilter filtert jediglich das Licht. 

Licht hat ja eine Welleneigenschaft. So ein Lichtstrahl besteht üblicherweise aus vielen verschieden gedrehten Wellen.
Vereinfacht ist das hier dargestellt. http://www.3d-brillen.de/technik/licht-schwingung_13.jpg

Wenn nun durch ein Polfilter nur in eine Richtung "gedrehtes" Licht durchkommt, werden viele Reflexe halt deutlich gemindert. 

Im Grunde wird die Reflexion von allen nichtmetallischen Flächen deutlich minimiert, also Reflexion auf Wasser, Lack, sonstwas. 


Eine Filterung an Glas würde ich auch nicht so festmachen, da man nie weiß, was für ein Glas das ist. Wenn das Glas das Licht polarisiert, kann es mit der Polbrille da Probleme geben. Wasser polarisiert das Licht aber nicht, daher wird hier jeder Polfilter egal wie gedreht gleich. 


Ich hoffe das war einfach genug.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (4. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

ach komm... er wollte wissen was so eine brille für ein sinn hat, und der sinn besteht darin, das uns die spieglungen auf dem wasser nicht nerven... bzw am ins wasser gucken hindern... bedeutet für mich, das die spieglung für mein auge mit brille nicht mehr sichtbar sind und deshalb habe ich gesagt sie entspiegelt das wasser... fachmännisch ausgedrückt vllt nicht richtig, aber wenigstens versteht jeder was ich meine... und das halte ich für wichtig wenn jemand wissen will warum man eine polbrille benutzt...#6


----------



## TheFisherking (4. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Also das Kluggeschxxxxx habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstanden, dass sie "entspiegelt" schon und das reicht mir, auch, wenn ich ein 1.Staatsexamen in Physik habe ;-)


----------



## strawinski (10. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



Andal schrieb:


> http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/cocoon-fitover-polarisationsbrille-horn-p-3532.html
> 
> Das ist für Brillenträger, so sie keine Kontaktlinsen, oder sauteure optische Polbrillen wollen, die einzig brauchbare Alternative!


 
das find ich schon echt heftig...49 euro...für brillenträger gibt es aufsätze um die 35 euro...aber ob man wirklich son ding brauch als normaler anstzangelr wag ich zu bezweifeln...
oder gebt mal statement ab...


----------



## angler49 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Moin du musst um die 50 euro schon ausgeben es lohnt sich egal brandung oder forellensee oder beim fische beobachten ist die pol. brille sehr zu empfelen !!!!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (10. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



strawinski schrieb:


> das find ich schon echt heftig...49 euro...für brillenträger gibt es aufsätze um die 35 euro...aber ob man wirklich son ding brauch als normaler anstzangelr wag ich zu bezweifeln...
> oder gebt mal statement ab...



Die Aufstecker kriegst du schon für 10 Euro inkl. Polfilter, taugen aber nicht wirklich was, da zu viel Licht an den Seiten reinkommt.


----------



## strawinski (10. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

ja das mit dem seitenlicht hab ich schonmal hier gehört....bei dem günstigen brillenladen aus holland gibts die aufsätze für 35 eus für ne normale brille. wenn ich dies lese nutz er mir wohl nix, wenn er seitlich nicht abgeschlossen ist oder irre ich mich...


----------



## Chrizzi (10. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Du meinst bestimmt diese Dinger hier: http://www.eurotops.de/out/pictures/1/85759_brillenaufsatz_eagle_eyes_p1.jpg

Die funktionieren schon, wenn du irgendwie die Sonne dran hinderst da reinzuscheinen. z.B. mit beiden Händen vom Gesicht zur Brille alles abdecken. Und spätestens hier merkt man wie praktikabel das ist.
Bei viel Licht, sieht man ohne Aufstecker oft mehr als mit. Der Grund ist, wenn dir die Sonne ins Gesicht scheint, arbeitet der Aufstecker wie ein Spiegel, dann siehst du mehr von deinen Augen, als von der Umgebung.


----------



## strawinski (10. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

also müßte man ein brille haben die komplett abgeschlossen ist...aber was soll ich dann sehen? fische die rumschimmen? beim spinnangeln nutzt es mir auch nix...was wäre also der sinn außer ins wasser reinzuglotzen..und was seh ich wenn das wasser trübe ist?


----------



## Angelsepp83 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



strawinski schrieb:


> also müßte man ein brille haben die komplett abgeschlossen ist...aber was soll ich dann sehen? fische die rumschimmen? beim spinnangeln nutzt es mir auch nix...was wäre also der sinn außer ins wasser reinzuglotzen..und was seh ich wenn das wasser trübe ist?



Da gibt es ne ganz einfache und geschmacklose Lösung.
Wenn der Planet da oben brennt, setze ick nen Hut uff, fertig ist die Laube. 

Fische die rumschwimmen siehst du auch nur, wenn welche da sind. 
Außer ins Wasser zu glotzen, hilft es beim jiggen auch sehr die Schnur zu beobachten. 
... und es gibt einfach nix besseres als einen Hecht bei der Attacke beobachten zu können ....

Ist das Wasser sehr trübe siehst du natürlich nix!


----------



## strawinski (10. April 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

danke Angelsepp, die ehrliche Meinung wollte ich eigentlich wissen...ich sehs genauso...was nütz mir es zu sehen welche plötze da rumschwimmt....außerdem die dicken seh ich eh, weil unsere gewässer sehr klar sind.....villeicht für die forellenjäger. aber was wollen die sehen?

für die 40 euro koof ich mir lieber paar schön wobbler...


----------



## heavymetalfisher (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Hay,
möchte mir vlt . auch ne polbrille zulegen,hab aber auch das problem das ich brillenträger bin.
habe folgende sehschwäche: hornhautverkrümung
Brille hat Stärke:
R. -5,25 -0,50 A:130° Add 0,00
L.  -5,25 -0,75 A:60°  Add: 0,00
wäre net wenn jemand mit ähnlciher sehschwäche seine erfahrungen zum thema polbrilleberichten könnte,würde mich vorallem fürs thema überbrillen interessieren
 LG


----------



## strawinski (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

naja ich habe in nem günstigen aufsatz gefunden in nem holländischen brillenladen, den es in berlin gibt easy and more  allerdings für 35 euro...da aber keine seitenabdeckung dabei ist, kannste es vergessen. in meinem verein hat niemand sowas und trotzdem sehen sie die fetten kerpfen mampfen...ich glaub das brauchen nur die forellis..... ich  kenne keinen der eine hat also hab ich das projekt aufgegeben.


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Ein Aufstecker kriegst du für 12.50 Euro bei Fielmann.
Toll sind die nicht, wenn man aber eine Schirmcap und Kaputze aufhat, kann man echt brauchbar dadurch gucken. 

Ansonsten müsste man sich bei Cocoon oder ähnlichen umsehen. Die sollen recht anständig sein und liegen bei ~ 50 Euro. Da ich aber keine Lust auf eine Überbrille habe, weiß ich nicht, wie die wirklich sind. 

Ansonsten eine Brille mit Stärke - bei Fielmann kriegt man die Gläser für 90 Euro. Ist natürlich die Frage inwieweit da noch zusätzlich rumgeschliffen werden muss...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



heavymetalfisher schrieb:


> Hay,
> möchte mir vlt . auch ne polbrille zulegen,hab aber auch das problem das ich brillenträger bin.
> habe folgende sehschwäche: hornhautverkrümung
> Brille hat Stärke:
> ...



Da kann ich dir folgendes zu berichten:
- Pol.- Brille zum Tragen über der normalen Brille => unkomfortabel, gewöhnungsbedürftig bis unangenehm
- Pol.- Brille mit Sehstärkenkorrektur => ein Glas kostet auch bei den großen günstigen Optikerketten nicht selten ab 80 Euro pro Glas!!! => also eher unrentabel, vorallem wenn sich die Sehstärke noch häufig ändert, da stehen die Kosten in fraglichem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.
- Standardpolbrille(Fox, Shimano, Rayban...) kaufen und in Kombination mit Kontaktlinsen tragen => für mich die beste und günstigste Lösung, zudem am angenehmsten zu tragen.#6


----------



## strawinski (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

ja ich sehs genauso..aufwand nutzen ist nicht gegeben..außerdem was nützt es mir den fisch zu sehen, wenn ich genaus hinsehe ist er schnell weg...ich lasse es


----------



## heavymetalfisher (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*



> Sehstärke noch häufig ändert, da stehen die Kosten in fraglichem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.
> - Standardpolbrille(Fox, Shimano, Rayban...) kaufen und in Kombination  mit Kontaktlinsen tragen => für mich die beste und günstigste Lösung,  zudem am angenehmsten zu tragen.



hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber die packung tageslinsen kosten bei mi 40 € pro auge also auch nich viel billiger


----------



## robdasilva (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Ich fisch diese Polbrille. Ich bin absolut zufrieden damit, Tragekomfort einwandfrei.

http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/cocoon-....html?osCsid=7784a318199c4633de56a99c4a4ba554

Gruss Rob


----------



## anbeisser (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Moin !

Hab mir diese Neptunmaster bei Amazon für 29€ incls. Versand gekauft.
Mal sehen was Sie auf See taugt.Vom Tragekomfort , Verarbeitung und Style macht Sie nen guten Eindruck.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0065OC0OE


Wenn Jemand die Brille von Neptunmaster besitzt kann Er ja ein Feedback hinterlassen.
Melde mich dann bei Gelegenheit mit einer Bewertung.

Frohes Fest
A.


----------



## anbeisser (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Wünsche frohes Fest gehabt zu haben !!!

Ich konnte die Neptunmaster heute mal am kleinen Fluss testen und muß sagen,Sie liefert ein ordendliches Ergebnis.
Sie filtert die Reflexionen sehr gut weg ,sitzt ordendlich und taugt auch was bei Abendsonne von Vorne und der Seite.
Ohne Sonne tun die Augen aber ziemlich schnell ermüden bzw. ich bekomme Augenschmerzen.

Hab mir heute beim Optiker noch eine Polbrille mit gelblicher Bildtönung und Titanflexgestell für 96€ incls.Tasche von Bigwawe zugelegt.
Die Polarisierungsleistung ist durch mehr seitlichen Lichteinfall objektiv zwar etwas geringer, beim Autofahren auf nassen Strassen macht Sie aber ordendliche Arbeit und die Augen ermüden nicht so sehr wie bei der geschlosseneren Neptunmaster.

Bild 1 Neptunmaster
Bild 2 BigWawe 1103/3 Titanflex

P.S. Es "MUß" gelacht werden .....:q#q


----------



## Rapfenjäger (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille*

Wenn ich den ganzen Tag am Wasser bin, bekomme ich,
bedingt durch eine empfindliche Bindehaut, Karnickelaugen
wie manche nach Chlorwasser.
Der Wellenschlag mit diesen Sonnenlichtreflexen ist schon
ziemlich gehässsig.
Dieses Jahr habe ich eine Brille vom "Maui Jim" geschenkt
bekommen.
Wurden scheint´s in Hawaii entwickelt, wo der Stern ziemlich 
brennt. 
UV-Schutz suuuper. Randabschluss auch, weil Pilotengestell.
Polfilter, wohl überall ziemlich gleich, zufiedenstellend.
Gestell könnte besser sein für das Geld 
( Korrosion wg. Schweiss ).
Guten Rutsch in´s Neue 
R.-J.


----------

